# New Jersey Air Museums Millville Army Airfield P-47 finishing school.



## Kyushuj7w (Jul 27, 2021)

I'll post these as they are small museums many of us will never get to see. I don't know how many menbers are in the area of South Jersey but maybe this fall we could have a meet up to tour a couple if Covid does not shut things down again.


Another one of NJ's small museums. Millville NJ. In this case they do not have a hanger and the two aircraft are outside. However many of the WWII training bases buildings still exist and hold exhibits and it looks like the now abandoned by an aerospace company WWII hanger may come under the museums control. If they can obtain control and make needed repairs they hope to get a traveling museum show. Similar to loaned out Army , Navy , Airforce and Smithsonian exhibits seen in other museums. They have a movie and speaker program as well in the evenings. There normally have a WWII fly in and car show in late August. ( I posted in girls and planes ) The Collings foundation has its road show stopping in Millville often their B-17 B-24 and B-25 are there as well as a P-51 and P-40. Wish they could get a P-47 as well . It was the main fighter used as the pilots were given this final training before being sent over seas.
One day will include a car show. Millville is also a nice town. 
SEE
p47millville.org/
I saw an aircraft on the flight line but could not get a good angle on it. from behind it had the fuselage / engine set up look of the Me-P1011 prototype but I know its not. . Photo will be at the bottom of the page. A real treat was meeting a WWII veteran on the last visit in 2019 . He was on Iwo Jima. Lives in the area and comes into the museum. This place has a lot of memorabilia, equipment and a few sections dedicated to unusual and neglected areas of aviation and WWII. LAst page of pics has photos of the targets they practiced on. Interesting in itself. Also a wall honoring all who died in traininig. Admission is free but I always put money in the Ammo can donation box. They manage to get some funding from govt sources but not a lot.


Come out in August if you can. Who can say how many more times we will get to see these aircraft together. $15 to climb up in the big bombers to look around.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kyushuj7w (Jul 27, 2021)

page 2 MIllvile

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kyushuj7w (Jul 27, 2021)

Last pics. a lot is in there nice gift shop and book selection as well. Where all our collections hopefully will go vs the dumpster. 













































Has a look of a war end me P1101 project ...Polish trainer on the field.




Check out the targets for training. .

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jul 27, 2021)

PZL Mielec TS-11 ISKRA. 👍









PZL TS-11 Iskra - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2021)

Good shots!


----------

